# Thank kit on sale at big ale safe for saltwater?



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi I was wondering what you guys think about setting up a saltwater tank with the tank kits they have deals on now? Is it safe for salt water. Specifically looking at the 75 gallon kits.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Aquariums are aquariums. The wood cabinets BA sells...ugh...access and future upgrades within them are a ROYAL PITA. The metal stands will give the greatest accessibility and skinned/cladded DIY/contracted out or a custom stand with large openings and doors with at least 27"height clearance will give you MANY equipment options and arrangement.

IF you decide on the mfg'd cabinet, plan your equipment in every facet so that you don't have to do any upgrades/modifications later.

Buy once and do it once


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a used 75gal drilled and over flow and sump for sale if interested. Can do $100. For both. Sump is a 30 gal 3 chamber. Possibly tall 30 gal. 

Also have a pump I can sell with it if interested. 

Tanks need a cleaning


----------

